# Memory issue with FX 8320/ASRock 990fx Extreme3



## Lost Hatter (Dec 19, 2013)

So i purchased 16 gigs of Avexir Core series @ 2133 (AVD3U21331104G-2CI ) and i cant seem to get it to run past 1600. The board specs state that i can use up to 2100 (OC). In the bios i can go up to 2400 by just changing the speed (800,1066,1333,1600,2133,2400- these are my available options in the window). I tried using the profile and nothing. Tried manual settings, nothing. Manual timings, voltage....nada. Got it to run at 1760 and i got a blue screen when i put a load on the system. Running at 1600 its slightly faster then my Corsair vengeance cl9, so its a slight improvement.

As of now everything basically is stock except the CPU multiplier and voltage.
NB2200
HT2600
4Ghz (20x multiplier)  1.275v (Yes i know thats undervolted but it runs stable. When i changed to manual overclock the voltage changed to a lower setting. I never noticed, and it didnt lock up, so i left it alone.)

So my question is---Is my CPU voltage keeping me from getting my ram to run at its speed? Is there a certain voltage i need to run my NB or CPU at to get ram to run over 1600 on these AMD systems? Or did i just get a garbage set of ram? You think it would run fine at 1866....but nope. 1760 is all i can get. Any suggestions?


Im guessing i should bring my cpu voltage up to 1.4 where is states it should be. But i doubt its just that easy...


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 19, 2013)

that's a good question, i'm only familiar with intel the last few years

have you taken a quick google search for '2133 ram AMD' or 'AMD FX 8320 2133 ram'?

latest mobo bios installed?

you mentioned you have some options in the bios for mhz, that's fine but what about controlling the timings? you can try loosening them (higher values than the ram specs) to try & get the mhz going, then tighten the timings to see where instability starts (raise volts/cpu/nb mhz as needed at this stage)

make backups of your bios settings if you have that feature i guess, or simply write things down if you want

or let's wait for an amd user/OCer to post here


----------



## Lost Hatter (Dec 19, 2013)

Latest bios, yes. I tried all sorts of timings and even used the XMP profile (yes AMD systems can load XMP profiles if the bios supports the function). Its just weird. It wont even boot past 1760. It just hangs, black screen. Then i need to reset twice for the bios safeguard to release and let me boot.


----------



## Bones (Dec 19, 2013)

Lost Hatter said:


> So i purchased 16 gigs of Avexir Core series @ 2133 (AVD3U21331104G-2CI ) and i cant seem to get it to run past 1600. The board specs state that i can use up to 2100 (OC). In the bios i can go up to 2400 by just changing the speed (800,1066,1333,1600,2133,2400- these are my available options in the window). I tried using the profile and nothing. Tried manual settings, nothing. Manual timings, voltage....nada. Got it to run at 1760 and i got a blue screen when i put a load on the system. Running at 1600 its slightly faster then my Corsair vengeance cl9, so its a slight improvement.
> 
> As of now everything basically is stock except the CPU multiplier and voltage.
> NB2200
> ...



First thing I noted was your HT speed is a tad high, you really want to keep it at or below 2400 for most anything except benchmarks that utilize the HDD as part of the tests. Yes, that's not enough CPU voltage to make your RAM clock higher, the memory controller is made into the CPU and if the CPU isn't getting enough voltage to work, you can forget OC'ing your RAM in general BUT I don't believe you'd need 1.40v's, 1.35v's is a good starting point and you can go up from there if need be. NB speeds also figure in but yours are OK as is, you'd want to hold off clocking that up until you get your RAM sorted out.

AMD's won't clock RAM like an Intel does overall.
AMD's prefer tighter timings over higher MHz speeds for RAM overall but doesn't mean you can't clock RAM up with an AMD - I certainly have over the years.
As for a garbage set of RAM, Avexir that I've seen is good RAM but we all know it's possible to get a bad egg every so often, no matter who makes it.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Dec 19, 2013)

Excellent! Thank you! Ill up my volts to 1.35 and lower my HT to 2400. Lets see where it takes me. I shall return.


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2013)

One more thing I forgot to mention - I had checked the kit you stated as having and noted it's a 4x 4GB set. If you're trying to run all 4 sticks and clock it up, that won't work since AMD's can't handle anything beyond dual channel for high RAM speeds. If running your RAM with all 4 slots populated, that is the reason why it's not clocking up in MHz and it doesn't matter about voltages or timings used. If you want high RAM speeds, it has to be in dual channel (2 sticks only) or even single channel. Anything beyond that and it simply won't do it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2013)

lower htt speed, up the nb speed and add a bit of voltage. 2500 for htt and NB should be ok. use 1.3V for the NB if necessary.

and i dont think even the visheras can run >1600MHz in dual channel.
my phenoms wont. they automatically switch to single channel if i increase even 5mhz above 1600.


----------



## Bones (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes they can run 1600 no prob. 

http://hwbot.org/submission/2466822_bones_superpi___32m_fx_8320_12min_50sec_422ms

1600 in this case is actually 800MHz in CPU-Z because it's DDR but in the BIOS it shows up as 1600 (Double Data Rate / 800 X2 = 1600MHz). Vishy's don't like NB speeds much over 2800 even with alot of volts used, typically you'd want it no more than 2400 for stability at stock settings. You can go up to 2500 HT and it probrably will be OK but 2400 is the suggested limit for HT since excessively high HT speeds can cause data corruption of a HDD = A hosed OS.

As for the Phenom dropping dual channel, it depends on the sticks you have, board and even the chips themselves based on whether it's a C2 or C3 stepping chip. C3's are better and some are capable of 2000+ clocks from RAM but not too much higher without going to extremes to get it done. Again, the sticks you use are also a factor here too.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 20, 2013)

If you got all 4 sticks in the board then some if not all Asrock boards have problems just try to put only 2 sticks in and clock it up an see if it works.


----------



## Lodan (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys, im new here soo i want to ask you will my: DDR3 4GB 1866MHz HyperX Genesis (2 sticks)  run on a 
990FX Extreme3
with fx 8320 (oc to ~ 4 ghz )


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lodan said:


> Hi guys, im new here soo i want to ask you will my: DDR3 4GB 1866MHz HyperX Genesis (2 sticks)  run on a
> 990FX Extreme3
> with fx 8320 (oc to ~ 4 ghz )


 
For sure, just go into the motherboard BIOS at the boot stage and set the memory speed manually to 1866. Everything else should take care of itself.


----------



## Lodan (Mar 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For sure, just go into the motherboard BIOS at the boot stage and set the memory speed manually to 1866. Everything else should take care of itself.


Thanks much


----------



## Lodan (Mar 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For sure, just go into the motherboard BIOS at the boot stage and set the memory speed manually to 1866. Everything else should take care of itself.


Now i wonder on mbo (990fx ex3 - cpu support list it doesnt support fx 8320?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lodan said:


> Now i wonder on mbo (990fx ex3 - cpu support list it doesnt support fx 8320?


 
990FX supports all Piledriver CPUs - 4300, 6300, 8320, 8350, 9370 and 9590.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2014)

Lodan said:


> Now i wonder on mbo (990fx ex3 - cpu support list it doesnt support fx 8320?


It does support, but still I updated the bios from my friend's 990FX Ex3 with my old 965BE, before I put my friend's FX8320 to it when I was building his rig.


----------

